# Carbon saddles.....



## Spunner (May 31, 2006)

Any of you peeps ride a carbon saddle? If so what are your impressions(pun intended)


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

I've got an older Selle Italia Evolutione CF saddle that I use from time to time.
It's surprisingly comfortable and I can ride it for up to about 1.5hrs with no problems.
My daily use saddle is pretty much the opposite end of the spectrum, a Brooks Swift Ti. Which for me is good for 4+ hours.
I'm about 180#'s so not a lightweight by any means.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

PM Juanmoretime. He squats on a CF saddle on his everyday ride.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a Selle Italia SLR C64 on one bike and an M2racer saddle on the other. Carbon saddles are actually very comfortable and I've been riding them for over a year now. Yes I do ride them daily and they are all I ride. The C64 actually has 5 grams of padding sandwiched between the carbon layers although the M2 is very comfortable. The real secret is the shape. If it fits your backside like a glove, and yes I do know that's not the place to wear a glove, then ultimately it will be comfortable. Have you ever ridden a padded saddle that wasn't comfortable but another was? It was the shape not padding that made the difference. If the SLR shape works for you than a C64 will too. I have an extra that I'm selling so if your interested in the details checkout the links below:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16923&highlight=m2racer

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17527

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12116&highlight=c64


----------



## FattyCBR (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a HED V04 carbon saddle, although it fit my sitbones very well it just didn't have enough padding for me to be comfortable longer than 10 miles. Want to buy it?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I am riding a AX Lightness Endurance......I like it, I Love it & sometimes I hate it 
It really is a great saddle but on rides over 3 hours I have some pain the next day mainly. But I have no numbness during the ride & it is very nice to move around on too.
I think like Juan said it is all about shape...For all saddles but maybe even more important with all carbon.
I think maybe this is just a hair wide for my sit bones but I am still trying.
If it does not work out I am going to try another all carbon probably the Apollo.
I really think these saddles are nice.Also if you looks at saddles like a SLR the padding is really nothing + the shape being a plastic base tends to be high in the middle in a short time. So those as well as heavier padded saddles like the Arione start off as comfy but after 2.5-3 hours I get numb in that area between here & there 
In the end saddles are a tough decision because what works for one may be torture for another.
You will have to try. If your lucky & live near a well stocked shop you may be able to do just that. try then buy.
Good Luck


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

like the others said, its all the shape. I ride a Selle San Marco Aspide composite, and it is comfortable for long distance rides. The key is to support your weight on your sitbones and nowhere else...and maybe 30 years of conditioning the sitbones on hard saddles.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

I would've never considered an all carbon saddle but after reading this I might go out and get an slr c64. I'm on an slr right now and love it. The m2 racer also looks nice. I weigh 131 so the weight limit is not a prob and might help with the comfort. Juanmoretime, wich of the two do you prefer on longer rides? Those saddles look pretty pimp.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I raced a Flite Evo for 2 full seasons(mtb). I swear it was effectively as comfy as the reg Flite. The only place your reminded of it being carbon, is when you slide up on the nose when its real steep. The 1mm thick shell flexed alot, as well as having the right angle is critical. Also didn't snag my bibs thru technical like the nose on the SLR does. Last xc race of the season, I missed my clip-in at the start(which made me land on the nose of the saddle relatively hard)and I broke the glued-on anchor deal where the nose of the rails is captured under the shell. It just fell away.. as did the saddle. Long race with just rails..yes indeedy. If it was a roadrace, one could have maybe kept the saddle in place, but with a mtb, no way. 


<img src="http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={29FAF44C-40F4-4839-8E05-2A08418DAD7D}&exp=f&moddt=38387.0166896065&ssdyn=1">


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

That's the exact same one I have. Great saddle.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> I would've never considered an all carbon saddle but after reading this I might go out and get an slr c64. I'm on an slr right now and love it. The m2 racer also looks nice. I weigh 131 so the weight limit is not a prob and might help with the comfort. Juanmoretime, wich of the two do you prefer on longer rides? Those saddles look pretty pimp.


The funny thing about tranistioning on saddles is you swore the old one was more comfortable but when you go back to the old saddle the new one just feels better, not in all cases but in this one, right Flying! ;^) The C64 is awesome and I still have one on my training bike, and it's where that one is going to stay. I'm really getting to like the M2. I think initial comfort is the key and getting used to a new saddle for mutliple hours in the saddle takes a few weeks. The ideal situation is if you have two bikes and alternate between the two saddles. A few weeks ago I would have said the C64 but now that I've been on the M2 for a while I would say the M2racer. The C64 is still a great saddle for all day comfort, for many, but I guess ultimately my body has now adapted to the M2.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

it sounds like you can't go wrong with either. I'll probably get the c64. Thanks alot y'all have been a great help.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> The funny thing about tranistioning on saddles is you swore the old one was more comfortable but when you go back to the old saddle the new one just feels better, not in all cases but in this one, right Flying! ;^) .......... I think initial comfort is the key and getting used to a new saddle for mutliple hours in the saddle takes a few weeks.


Very True Juan :thumbsup: 

You know the more I ride my AX Endurance the more I am liking it.
At first I did not. I also had some sit bones pain the next day on rides over 3hrs. After some adjustment it got better but still a little sore.
So I was going to sell it & put my SLR back on.......OUCH
I thought I was ok on the SLR but going back to it I had numbness which I always think is worse than some sit bone aches. So yes like Juan said sometimes it might take some time.
I just did 3+ hours on Saturday on the AX & it was no problem with any pain afterwards. Hmmmm


----------



## jrockne (Sep 15, 2004)

I have been riding an Aspide carbon saddle for 2 years now. I find it more comfortable than my padded aspide's or SLR saddles. Only wish they were more affordable, I would put them on all my rides.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*It's all in the shape*

I use a SSM Aspide Composite A on rides between 40-50kms. I dont find it to be to harsh on the sitbones as my body frame is only small. pic included.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

if you're worried about price, try stripping an slr


in a crash on my mtb, i cut the leather on my slr....bought a new saddle and moved on. but, as a side project, i tore the leather and padding off, and gave it a whirl.

as stated, the padding didn't make a difference...the shammy certainly does the job there. Upon further deliberation, i decided to go dremel happy. 

dremeled away the sides and underbody, cut off the back piece to resemble an aspide, and cut a love channel right down the middle. i absolutley love it, and is now on my road steed. 


comes in at 107 grams. i'll see what i can do about pics


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> I use a SSM Aspide Composite A on rides between 40-50kms. I dont find it to be to harsh on the sitbones as my body frame is only small. pic included.


Wow that is a sexy bike. Have any more pics?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> Wow that is a sexy bike. Have any more pics?


Does a bear take a dump in the woods?

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/?action=view&current=e847c38c.pbr

I am waiting for my 170mm 07 Record compacts to come in and a pair of Bora's as well. Keep your eye on the Colnago Forum in the post a pic thread as I will up date the photos there when they come in.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been riding an AX Endurance for 5 years now. Longest ride has been a shade over 11 hours and it was basically great from day 1. I even have fewer saddle sores since my shorts move more easily on the bare carbon. 

The only time I had a numbness problem was after 15km uphill on a decommissioned forest service road where the surface was large ground up chunks of blacktop covered with gravel. Not sure how much difference padding would have made since it was like somebody had attached the saddle to a 2x4 and was beating me with it. Sure some interesting looks on the faces of the 4WD guys that drove by me that day.


----------



## Shannon K (Apr 25, 2007)

I've tried several carbon saddles and all they did was hurt my private parts  How do you guys do it


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Shannon K said:


> I've tried several carbon saddles and all they did was hurt my private parts  How do you guys do it


I have now found it comes down to the brand choice. I could not find a full carbon saddle that I could handle. BUt they were cheaper ones. I now use a Carbon Ti/Tune POP saddle and it's awesome! No pain and comfortable right out the gate. I am selling my 07 Flite as it's that good! I might try the Becker Carbon down the road, but I am not to keen on the intergrated rails.

Here is mine:


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I use the Tune speedneedle, same thing but a bit of leather on the nose. I plan to use it on my cross country trip next year


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Shannon K said:


> I've tried several carbon saddles and all they did was hurt my private parts  How do you guys do it


Just depends on the shape. If the shape is right for you padding doesn't contribute much to comfort.

I can't do more than 5 minutes on anything based on the SLR shape, Aspide shape, or the AX Apollo, but as mentioned above the AX Endurance is great for me. Fortunately I just got lucky since it was the first one I bought.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jrockne (Sep 15, 2004)

New news,
After a couple great years riding my Aspide carbon saddle, it cracked. Right between the rails. So what gave me two great years of rides, now just gives me carbon splinters. To bad too, as I just purchase one for my other bike about a month ago.........So now I wait.....Fingers Crossed.
My current opinion, Save your money, invest it in lighter wheels.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

Spunner said:


> Any of you peeps ride a carbon saddle? If so what are your impressions(pun intended)


 hi .on my new r3sl i have a azrine k1 full carbon .it has a small layer of gel very comfortable looks nice as well . they flex giving a great ride


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> I have a Selle Italia SLR C64 on one bike and an M2racer saddle on the other. Carbon saddles are actually very comfortable and I've been riding them for over a year now. Yes I do ride them daily and they are all I ride. The C64 actually has 5 grams of padding sandwiched between the carbon layers although the M2 is very comfortable. The real secret is the shape. If it fits your backside like a glove, and yes I do know that's not the place to wear a glove, then ultimately it will be comfortable. Have you ever ridden a padded saddle that wasn't comfortable but another was? It was the shape not padding that made the difference. If the SLR shape works for you than a C64 will too. I have an extra that I'm selling so if your interested in the details checkout the links below:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16923&highlight=m2racer
> 
> ...


 whats the new cxzero like


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

Duckman said:


> I raced a Flite Evo for 2 full seasons(mtb). I swear it was effectively as comfy as the reg Flite. The only place your reminded of it being carbon, is when you slide up on the nose when its real steep. The 1mm thick shell flexed alot, as well as having the right angle is critical. Also didn't snag my bibs thru technical like the nose on the SLR does. Last xc race of the season, I missed my clip-in at the start(which made me land on the nose of the saddle relatively hard)and I broke the glued-on anchor deal where the nose of the rails is captured under the shell. It just fell away.. as did the saddle. Long race with just rails..yes indeedy. If it was a roadrace, one could have maybe kept the saddle in place, but with a mtb, no way.
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={29FAF44C-40F4-4839-8E05-2A08418DAD7D}&exp=f&moddt=38387.0166896065&ssdyn=1">


i have a gold flite .it is on my sons bmx it is like new


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a flite too on my sons bmx


----------

